# Internships And Research Opportunities



## omeraitzaz

Hi guys,

Im in my senior year of college with a major in Environmental Science in NYC. I was hoping to get some information for applying for different internships in clinics/hospitals and to find some research studies or lab research to volunteer or take part in. Ive used my university's researches but i was hoping to branch out and seek these opportunities elsewhere in the city or nearby areas. 

If someone could help me with such websites where i can apply for such positions would be a great help.

Thank you


----------



## rosequartz

Hi, 

Have a look at these sites that list multiple internship & research opportunities for undergraduate students. I'm not sure if this is what you asked for, but maybe these might help. Most of the programs have early deadlines and start in Summer (Use 'Ctrl+F' search command & type 'NY' or 'New York' to go through them quicker). 

 Pre-health Summer Internship & Research programs
Academic Research and Clinical opportunities 2014
AAMC Summer Undergraduate research programs. 
R.I.T.'s extensive list of premedical internships throughout USA.
NSF Research Experiences for Undergraduates (REU's)(National Science Foundation)
 JHU Summer opportunities for Pre-Health Students

Hope something here proves useful. 
Good Luck with your search and studies! 
And welcome to Medstudentz! :cat:


----------

